# Help advice needed



## Bellabell (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi, I'm hoping that I am doing this post right! I just joined and my 14 month old is napping so I'm working against the clock!!!! Long story short.... I need help
My best friends dogs have become ill from nutro natural choice dry food and that is what my dog eats half can of and 3 1/1 cups a day. My dog is a lab German Shepard mix. I love her so much and I have to switch her food cause I am worried she will get sick. Her name is bella and she is over weight. So a better weight management food would be nice too. I mainly feed her the dry but I do feed her a half can of wet too. So can you all please help me pick a new food??? I have done some research and have come up with these so far

Fromm
Annamet
Horizon pulsar
Dr. Tim's

I would also love a wet food suggestion I read of merrick?? 

So which of these are the best choice for my bella? I really am first concerned with the company and recalls and all that. I'm scared to pick one that has issues. So I want a honest clean company that won't poison our dogs. Then I would like something healthy. I see people like grain free? Then to make it more complicated my husband is on disability and we are on a bit of a budget:/ so which is the best bang for my buck. I think we were spending 45 for 30 pounds. So around there. I thank anyone who can shed some light on this for me!!!! I know I can't begin to research this like I want to because my toddler freaks if I don't give her my full attention. Bella is 10 years old. also how do i switch her without causing her to get sick?? i dont want to feed her the old brand anymore. Thank you again.


----------

